# Is motorcycle riding worth the risk?



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

People just don't see you!
Here in Ct we don't have a helmet law, and I see people on I95 (which I hate in a CAR!) riding sans helmet-sometimes in shorts and sneakers!
I sold my Miata and bought a Benz for my highway driving-I've seen to many accidents.
Only around town while being careful. (and in the mud of course!)
Sorry


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I think there's data that new riders who take a set of lessons from an experienced instructor or school are much more likely to not have a serious accident.

In the summer, that's all we get sometimes. Young guys head first over a car going too fast on a bike.

The repeal of the helmet law has to be quite likely the most idiotic maneuver that I have ever seen. Only a month after the law was revoked, a young guy came into the E.D. unconscious and we had to open his chest. After I clamped his aorta, he finally got a blood pressure. As his pressure came up, his brain matter came out of his nose and ears and we pronounced him a short while later. How do you explain that to the mother of an 18 year old? His head injuries could have been prevented if he was wearing a helmet instead of showing off his haircut.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

There is MRI data now that shows that the parts of the brain that control judgement are not fully developed in teenagers. IMHO, with data like that, no teenager should be allowed to operate a motor vehicle outside of the presence of a guardian.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

When you are young, or single, yes its worth the risk. When you have something more to lose or the loss could affect your family (wife and kids), no its not worth the risk. How is that for an answer!?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

3LOU5 said:


> Inspired by AF-RX8.
> 
> We're talking STREET, not dirt bikes.


LOL . .. not in Florida those old ladies will run you over for sure


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Bruce330cic said:


> I agree 100% and there is nothing like the feeling you get after spending a couple hours on the bike riding the twisties in the Santa Monica mountains to Malibu or the smell of the ocean or any other smells you don't get to experience in a cage (e.g., car). MC riding takes 100% of your concentration 100% of the time. But you have to ride defensively and assume all the cages are out to kill you.


Agreed. :thumbup:

Whenever I ride, my concentration is way, WAY more intense than it is when I'm driving. I don't know if that's a bad thing, but I find myself EXTREMELY defensive and focused. Sometimes, I get mentally drained because I tend to predict what others around me are going to do, what gears to select, etc.

And I think that riding tends to heighten the senses to a point that it is some sort of "high".


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> LOL . .. not in Florida those old ladies will run you over for sure


No doubt !

I've had a few close calls over the years, but the good thing is that you learn from them. And I also think that the majority of bike accidents happen to young "squids" on sportbikes riding WAY beyond their abilities, no doubt inspired by the current extreme bikers you see on TV and magazines. :tsk:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Just got back from putting about 70 miles on the bike just cruising all over L.A. Did the twisties on Mulholland between Laurel and Beverly Glen about 4 times and cruised down to the westside for a bit then all over the valley. Great day out here for riding (as it is most of the time)! :thumbup:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> When you are young, or single, yes its worth the risk. When you have something more to lose or the loss could affect your family (wife and kids), no its not worth the risk. How is that for an answer!?


I'd love to rationalize it differently, but that's the same conclusion I come to as well. Life insurance is all well and good, but it does nothing to help you see your kids grow up, or experience life with them... dead is dead.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I think it's worth the risk. I rode 380 miles on Saturday to Winthorp and back and loved every second of it. But I could end up dead in a ditch and no one would miss me.  

The key is the risk level is directly related to the rider. A lot of people who ride have no business on the road.


----------



## jason330i (Jan 29, 2002)

i rode a bike exclusively for a few years back in college. had a few close calls. 

every once in a while, i get the urge to ride again, but i've gotten old and lazy.

i agree with others, worth it when you don't have a family.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

mv945 said:


> Street bikes: no way.
> I am more than confident in my abilities to ride a street bike, having ridden motocross nearly my entire life. It's all the other dumb_asses out there in vehicles that don't pay attention and that I don't trust.


I agree.

Motocross = :thumbup: 
Street = :thumbdwn:

* Of course I did break my back racing motocross.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Speaking of motorcycles.... did anyone see Troy Bayliss' crash on Sunday?? Almost as good as Nakano's the week before...

Ouch!


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

This is a loaded question--it infers that motorcycle riding is a high risk proposition.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

gray330 said:


> This is a loaded question--it infers that motorcycle riding is a high risk proposition.


No, not really.

Doesn't most things in life involve some sort of risk?

:dunno:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I actually considered buying a Ducati 749 last year but my wife did NOT agree with me... She said driving in Los Angeles in a car is already dangerous, but on a bike it's even more.... Soooo no bike for me...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

You couldn't pay me to drive in LA in anything other than an offroading vehicle... off of the roads. :eeps:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> You couldn't pay me to drive in LA in anything other than an offroading vehicle... off of the roads. :eeps:


Mmmmh, this morning I was driving to work in my wife's coupe, there is this stuppid person behind me in one of those stupid Mercedes C 230 Coupes, actually on my bumper (mind you there is very very little traffic)  and I ask myself "Why GOD, Why...." can't the person just go around me and continue... I was driving about 80 so NOT slow... then the Mercedes goes around and cuts in front of me... drives off and I got a little annoyed... soooo I fire up the old 330Ci and almost hit the bumper of her because I found out it was a she lady driving that car, she was scared to DEAD... :yikes: I don't normally do this.... but I must say that I had some satisfaction...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I finally broke my motorcycle ownership to my dad and brother. They took it better than I expected. I did tell them that I was in line for an MSF course and have a full set of armor, which probably made them feel better.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> I actually considered buying a Ducati 749 last year but my wife did NOT agree with me... She said driving in Los Angeles in a car is already dangerous, but on a bike it's even more.... Soooo no bike for me...


You got it backwards, you are supposed to get the moto then the wife.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

gojira-san said:


> You got it backwards, you are supposed to get the moto then the wife.


I'm lucky that my girlfriend is cool with bikes. :thumbup:

I think she is that way because her parents were once hippie bikers back in the day. Her dad currently rides a rigid with an old Harley Knucklehead he built himself. And yup, it's equipped with a "jockey" (suicide is more like it) shifter linked to a 4-speed tranny. He's been building bikes WAY before shows like American Chopper and Motorcycle Mania with Jesse James became popular. In fact, he's got enough old parts in his garage that he can build 4 bikes, but he can't find the time.

When he finally retires, I think him and I are going to build my bike. He tells me, "I ain't building your bike until you know how to shift jockey-style and operate a foot clutch".

:eeps:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I finally broke my motorcycle ownership to my dad and brother. They took it better than I expected. I did tell them that I was in line for an MSF course and have a full set of armor, which probably made them feel better.


My parents, sister and the rest of my family were SO against it too. But they also knew that I live my life with a little more risk than the rest of my family, so they finally approved.

I think I'm the only one in my family (I have lots of cousins who are my age) who rides. Must be the "rebel" in me or something. :rofl:


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

3LOU5 said:


> Inspired by AF-RX8.
> 
> We're talking STREET, not dirt bikes.


Voted yes even after crashing at 140 spending two months in hospital and a year learning to walk straight again.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> You got it backwards, you are supposed to get the moto then the wife.


Yeah you are right, but I had a 748 Duc already in the Netherlands where I used to race in the Supersport class around circuits in the Netherlands, so I'm fine for now...:thumbup:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

crash8168 said:


> Voted yes even after crashing at 140 spending two months in hospital and a year learning to walk straight again.


Holy crap, where were you going 140? On the track I hope. What were your injuries? I can't believe you survived that type of accident. You are a God! :yikes: :jawdrop:


----------



## samlee4444 (Oct 2, 2003)

*How about a scooter?*

Let me throw a curveball...If most think street bikes are no good, how about scooters? Also not the best performance, they can be very convenient.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

samlee4444 said:


> Let me throw a curveball...If most think street bikes are no good, how about scooters? Also not the best performance, they can be very convenient.


I am seeing a LOT more scooters around town here in L.A. and in the valley. Both men and women riding them. Plus I'm seeing these tiny motorcycle looking things around..not sure what's up with that....those things look very scary and impracticle.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

samlee4444 said:


> If most think street bikes are no good, how about scooters? Also not the best performance, they can be very convenient.


Most of the scooter riders around here are scary - they don't understand the rules of the road. I'd rather be on the moto than a scooter.


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

Bruce330cic said:


> Holy crap, where were you going 140? On the track I hope. What were your injuries? I can't believe you survived that type of accident. You are a God! :yikes: :jawdrop:


broken clavicle, talus bone fracture, shattered right arm, sprained left ankle, severe head injury, lost large sections of skin on legs, back, arms, shoulder. I have a surgical scar on my foot that extends from big toe to lower calf. steel plate in arm and pins in foot. not a god, thankful to god. still love to ride and do so at every opportunity.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> I had a 748 Duc already in the Netherlands where I used to race in the Supersport class around circuits in the Netherlands, so I'm fine for now...:thumbup:


Those are beauties! Nothing sounds like a Duc in full song... Unfortunately I cannot ride that deep into "the tuck" any more (tendonitis); the K1200RS is about as radical as I can be these days.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> Those are beauties! Nothing sounds like a Duc in full song... Unfortunately I cannot ride that deep into "the tuck" any more (tendonitis); the K1200RS is about as radical as I can be these days.


But that's a great machine too!! Wonderfull cruising on a BMW bike... 
I remember my first time driving to Frankfurt from Den Haag in the Netherlands with my Duc, had a fight with my girlfriend and wanted to get away pronto!! 
So packed two pairs of underware and my tootbrush and blasted to Germany. On the Autobahn I saw a Red 911 in my mirror and I went all the way down and "floored" it... never saw him again...:dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The K1200 is a pretty fast bike! And a pretty bike.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> The K1200 is a pretty fast bike! And a pretty bike.


Yeah I love my moto...

I traded in a '95 R1100GS -- I was going to get a R1100RS. I had ridden the R and was going into the dealer to have him order one... and the K bike was on the floor. Love at first sight! I said "I have to ride it." The dealer said "it's more money." I said "I have to ride it!" Went out, came back, huge grin on my face and bought the K bike. Below is a picture from when it first came home.

It is a good compromise between sport and touring IMHO. It is brutally fast but completely stable (though they say do not exceed 85mph for long periods of time with the side bags mounted!) I've been very happy with it and the dealer (a small family-run BMW-only operation) is great.

--pete


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

RChoudry said:


> I think there's data that new riders who take a set of lessons from an experienced instructor or school are much more likely to not have a serious accident.
> 
> In the summer, that's all we get sometimes. Young guys head first over a car going too fast on a bike.
> 
> The repeal of the helmet law has to be quite likely the most idiotic maneuver that I have ever seen. Only a month after the law was revoked, a young guy came into the E.D. unconscious and we had to open his chest. After I clamped his aorta, he finally got a blood pressure. As his pressure came up, his brain matter came out of his nose and ears and we pronounced him a short while later. How do you explain that to the mother of an 18 year old? His head injuries could have been prevented if he was wearing a helmet instead of showing off his haircut.


Love the looks of bikes...tried out a friend's GSX-R wheeeeee! :yikes: 
Love the Ducati sport touring...drop dead gorgeous.
But between crashing my mountain bike/road bike at much slower speeds, working in the medical field (they aren't called donor cycles for nothing), and having a family...No thanks


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

What about cars?

People can have just as serious injuries and possibly do even greater harm to others.


----------



## chris_1001 (Jun 3, 2004)

I voted yes...

I have ridden dirt, Sportbikes and now a HD...

I have ridden at hi-speed's that i wont post... and when ever I get the chance I take of the helmet... (RI and NH, I did bike week up there a few weeks ago)...

Anyway... Most problems I run into are by clueless drivers. You are 100% invisable all the time...

After a close call I'm tempted to put the bike up for sale and give it up. But then I go for a quick ride a day or more later and forget the close call and have a great ride.

As for the helmet, well I live in the US and have a right to choose... Not the best argument, but like seatbelts. it's my life and I want the goverment to butt out.

Plus nothing gets you chicks like a cool bike! Even the occasional soccor mom will go for a ride, dont ask...  

Chris


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

We do pay, for increased insurance costs.

I don't think there's anything at all sexy about a helmetless rider, but I guess that's what soccer moms are for.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

I think so. It's a feeling you just can't get driving a car no matter how nice/fast/exotic it is.

However, I do think you should be fully aware of everything going on around you, ride very defensively, as if everyone is out to hit you. And of course with the proper gear.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Scott ZHP said:


> Maybe, but NO WAY without a helmet and leathers.
> 
> PA just repealed their helmet law: it is now perfectly legal to ride a motorcycle at 65mph with no helmet.


As it should be. Why do we need laws to protect people from their own stupidity ?
They're not hurting anyone else by not wearing a helmet.

They should wear a helmet, but that's another issue really.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, I agree. 

The Gary Busey's of this world should be free to dain bramage themselves if they don't want to wear a helmet.

Maybe you New Hampshire folks can regale us with your state motto?


----------

